# Flyer Treadmill



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As promised, here's a few pix of my treadmill. It will handle any steam engine, but I'm not sure of the diesels. My 355's seem to fit however. On the left side is where I put the tender, which I can trouble shoot as well as run the engine. I have a bumper on the end to be sure I'm getting power first. Wires run under the wood and soldered into the ends. I made the little bearing mounts from bearings I got at work,when I worked, mounted into angle aluminum. They are stationary, but you just move the engine unto different bearing blocks to compensate for different engines. It seems to work ok, as I can high ball any engine on the mill and it won't wobble off.I know there's easier ways to watch the loco work, but I have time on my hands,(I'm disabled, 100%), and I like to putter. I also have the same set-up for my O gauge stuff, with movable bearing mounts. I have many loco's, including diesels, Northerns, an Allegheny, and a Big Boy. It's impressive to watch that Big Boy just fly on the mill. Also shown are the cars I scored last night, along with all the other stuff I got. The cars are now all cleaned, oiled, and ready to run. They are all complete, with nothing broken. Also shown is a tender I have that's needs a new 302 to play with.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Flyer,

Nice setup! Looks like a very functional service tool. Well done.

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool, gotta get me one of those:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm just thinking how cool it would be to have one of those with an extension behind the tender for a guinea pig to endlessly chase the train!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Reckers said:


> I'm just thinking how cool it would be to have one of those with an extension behind the tender for a guinea pig to endlessly chase the train!


Looks like I'm in the right forum,lol..


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Rodents like to have fun with trains, too!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Rodents like to have fun with trains, too!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, Tj, that is REALLY cool!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful!! There's a guy here in town selling all his train stuff, and I believe there's a bunch of Marx in there. Here's where to go.... craigslist... rochester New York... put in trains in the search box


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SkyArcher said:


> Wow, Tj, that is REALLY cool!!


Yeah, I wish it was mine. These prewar Lionel Mickey Mouse Circus sets go for big bucks.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It looks like it will hold a tank. I like the idea.
I can see machinists written all over it.


----------

